
Ask HN: Fastest way to build a crud app? - mlevental
Any language, any framework, any paradigm. Both frontend and backend. No complex UI, no fancy extracurricular services, just standard crud.
======
sideshowmel
[https://scotch.io/tutorials/build-a-crud-web-app-with-
python...](https://scotch.io/tutorials/build-a-crud-web-app-with-python-and-
flask-part-one)

------
Someone
Google sheets ([https://jeffreyeverhart.com/2017/08/12/creating-crud-web-
app...](https://jeffreyeverhart.com/2017/08/12/creating-crud-web-app-google-
sheets/))

Other online office suits such as Office 365 may have something similar.

------
new_guy
[https://www.yiiframework.com/wiki/490/creating-a-simple-
crud...](https://www.yiiframework.com/wiki/490/creating-a-simple-crud-app-
with-yii2-revised-12202013)

------
bchip
Here is a way to generate a backend for your app.
[https://github.com/diegohaz/rest](https://github.com/diegohaz/rest)

------
kojeovo
Flask, 5 lines to get started with a working route

[http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/)

------
dalacv
Oracle APEX. Hosting via MaxApex

------
saluki
Rails or Laravel

------
dorkusmagnus
Ruby on rails

